# automatic reboot



## ranggadablues (Jul 8, 2010)

hi there,

I have problem with my machine, and every time I start or rebooting the machine there is always show like this :

```
ppc0: parallel port not found.
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
panic: msginfo.msgssz not a small power of 2
cpuid = 0
Uptime: 1s
Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable.
Automatic reboot in 15 second - press a key on the console to abort
--> Press a key in the console to reboot,
--> or switch off the system now
```

please any suggestion?
thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2010)

What version of Freebsd are you running and on what architecture?

Is it a custom kernel or GENERIC?


----------



## ranggadablues (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm running on freebsd 8.0, and I want to use for proxy server

I use a custom kernel


----------

